# Jamona



## Manuel G. Rey

Hace unos días se abrió un hilo, muy participado, sobre las mujeres otoñales, que me ha recordado una palabra, que creo está en desuso, para las mujeres otoñales o al menos algunas de ellas. Se trata de 'jamona', que el DRAE define, en uso coloquial, como "Dicho de una mujer: Que ha pasado de la juventud, especialmente cuando es gruesa".
Como digo, creo que está en desuso y no tengo intención de revivirla, pues percibo que no es un término muy halagador. Mis preguntas son: ¿Efectivamente está en desuso? ¿Se utiliza o ha utilizado en algún otro país hispano parlante, además de Puerto Rico, que menciona el DRAE?.


----------



## mirx

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Hace unos días se abrió un hilo, muy participado, sobre las mujeres otoñales, que me ha recordado una palabra, que creo está en desuso, para las mujeres otoñales o al menos algunas de ellas. Se trata de 'jamona', que el DRAE define, en uso coloquial, como "Dicho de una mujer: Que ha pasado de la juventud, especialmente cuando es gruesa".
> Como digo, creo que está en desuso y no tengo intención de revivirla, pues percibo que no es un término muy halagador. Mis preguntas son: ¿Efectivamente está en desuso? ¿Se utiliza o ha utilizado en algún otro país hispano parlante, además de Puerto Rico, que menciona el DRAE?.


Se oye de cuando en vez en México aplicado a las gordas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

mirx said:


> Se oye de cuando en vez en México aplicado a las gordas.


¿También a las jóvenes? Aquí implica, o implicaba, generalmente que ya se había pasado la primavera e incluso parte del verano.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Yo lo he oído siempre refiriéndose a mujeres que no siendo delgadas están de lo más apetecible. Por ejemplo, Beyoncé.


----------



## ErOtto

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿También a las jóvenes? Aquí implica, o implicaba, generalmente que ya se había pasado la primavera e incluso parte del verano.



Cierto, cuatentonas/cincuentonas entraditas en carnes.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ishould haveknown said:


> Yo lo he oído siempre refiriéndose a mujeres que no siendo delgadas están de lo más apetecible. Por ejemplo, Beyoncé.


¡Toma! Con todos los respetos, que una señora esté jamón no la hace una jamona. Lo mismo diría de Jennifer López. Ninguna de las dos ha pasado de la juventud. 
Me da vueltas por la cabeza una frase, de no sé de que escritor, en que un hombre describía a una mujer, con estilo chulesco, "Una jamona muy terne, que aún toma un par de varas". Terne vale por valiente, entera, tiesa, y las varas son las picas de las corridas de toros, en un símil más de sexo que taurino y que evoca una edad bastante más avanzada que la de las dos artistas citadas.


----------



## torrebruno

Ishould haveknown said:


> Yo lo he oído siempre refiriéndose a mujeres que no siendo delgadas están de lo más apetecible. Por ejemplo, Beyoncé.


Si, siiiiiiii.


----------



## Vampiro

“Jamona” no es un término que se utilice habitualmente por acá, pero se entiende como sinónimo de “gorda”, MUY gorda.  Claramente Beyoncé o JLo no clasifican en esa categoría.
Tampoco tiene que ver con la edad por estos lares, es simplemente una cuestión de peso.
También aclaro que suena muy insultante, exactamente igual que si le dijeras “cerda” o “chancha”.
Recomendación por la buena salud dental: no usarlo en estas latitudes (las gorditas suelen ser buenas para dar mamporros).
Saludos.


PS: Beyocé no está "de lo más apetecible".  Ella es LO apetecible por antonomasia.
_


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> PS: Beyocé no está "de lo más apetecible".  Ella es LO apetecible por antonomasia.
> _


Igual que el jamón, _ergo _Beyoncé está jamona.

Aquí no tiene que ver nada la edad (hasta una adolescente puede estar jamona) y no es despectivo ni malsonante, aunque por alguna razón, me hace pensar en las películas de Esteso y Pajares y en épocas de penurias de todo tipo.

Es que el jamón está muy bueno...


----------



## Colchonero

Es piropo de albañil, de los que se lanzan desde una obra al paso de una mujer. Y no, no creo que tenga que ver con la edad ni tampoco con la gordura excesiva (jamona no significa obesa)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Maciza, nomás.


----------



## warrete

Jamona es  una mujer con curvas,pero sin llegar a estar gorda.Al menos en España tiene ese significado y no está en desuso.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Colchonero said:


> Es piropo de albañil, de los que se lanzan desde una obra al paso de una mujer.



De ahí lo conozco.


----------



## Birke

Yo siempre lo tuve por un modo de decir que una mujer era de buenas carnes, apetecibles pese —o precisamente gracias— al poco de sobrepeso.

No sabía que se usara sólo para mujeres maduras. Mis hermanos —cuando aún andaban calibrando mozas— usaban la palabra a veces para referirse a alguna. 

Me viene a la cabeza aquello de_ "estar jamón", _que se podía decir lo mismo de chicos que de chicas, y sin que hubiera sobrepeso.  
Creo que esta expresión tampoco se usa ya. Debe de ser por el descrédito en que ha ido cayendo el jamón por culpa del colesterol. __


----------



## cbrena

Con la crisis de la construcción está cayendo en desuso.

Pero nos queda el cine. Dicen que ese piropo en "Jamón, jamón" fue lo que unió a Bardem y a Pe (cada vez más jamona, por cierto).


----------



## Ishould haveknown

cbrena said:


> Con la crisis de la construcción está cayendo en desuso.



¡Qué va, tonta!. Pásate por la cola del paro.


----------



## Birke

Ay, que puede ser que yo haya estado pensando que la palabra está en desuso, pero ¡cá, si ya no la oigo tanto como antes es por otra cosa! 
Mi madre se quejaba hace unos años "…la costumbre de los piropos se ha perdido, ahora los hombres no saben decir aquellas cosas". ¡Jó que no, abuela!, saltó la nieta adolescente.


----------



## Vampiro

O sea, por lo que voy entendiendo, ¿“jamona” no es insultante en España y corresponde una belleza más bien barroca?
Qué raro, acá comparar a una mujer con un jamón no te haría acreedor de una sonrisa, en ningún caso.
_


----------



## Birke

_Insultante_ como suele ser todo lo que el albañil (por decir algo) le grita, amparado por el grupo y la distancia del andamio, a la mujer que pasa. Si ella responde, probablemente lo hará con un "¡Baboso!"

Y desde luego no deja de ser una "cosificación" de la mujer, un calibrado sexista de sus cualidades para un aprovechamiento carnal, (aquí, "carnal" en todos los sentidos).

En fin, como se dijo más arriba, tiene todo el tufillo casposo de las películas aquellas de los años setenta.


----------



## mirx

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿También a las jóvenes? Aquí implica, o implicaba, generalmente que ya se había pasado la primavera e incluso parte del verano.


A cualquier mujer pasadita de carnes. A las gordibuenas de las que hablan les decimos así, gordibuenas.
Si se quiere decir que una mujer está muy apetecible se le puede decir jamón o jamoncito, pero _jamona _es sin duda una de tripa grande.


----------



## Colchonero

Vampiro said:


> O sea, por lo que voy entendiendo, ¿“jamona” no es insultante en España y corresponde una belleza más bien barroca?
> Qué raro, acá comparar a una mujer con un jamón no te haría acreedor de una sonrisa, en ningún caso.
> _



No es insultante, o al menos no gravemente, pero tampoco es un elogio. Es una palabra que se pronunciaría en una conversación entre hombres, pero nunca se le diría a una mujer salvo que existiera mucha confianza y ella pudiera entenderlo como una broma afectuosa.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> O sea, por lo que voy entendiendo, ¿“jamona” no es insultante en España y corresponde una belleza más bien barroca?
> Qué raro, acá comparar a una mujer con un jamón no te haría acreedor de una sonrisa, en ningún caso.
> _



Decir que un mujer es una jamona no es laudatorio, porque implica que se ha llegado a una edad y a un peso a los que no es cortés hacer referencia, aunque sin excesos en la una o en el otro. Valores fronterizos, diría yo, pero no considerados óptimos o ideales. Intuyo que decir que una señora es más bien barroca sería más fácilmente aceptado. 
Una muy admirada amiga, amor secreto adolescente, me dijo 'Todos los hombres lleváis una gordita en el fondo del corazón'. Es altamente inverosímil que hubiera dicho que llevamos una jamona. 
Otra cosa es decir que una mujer está jamón, en versión barriobajera que una hembra está jamón. Eso puede ser un _casus belli_.


----------



## Colchonero

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Decir que un mujer es una jamona no es laudatorio, porque implica que se ha llegado a una edad y a un peso a los que no es cortés hacer referencia, aunque sin excesos en la una o en el otro. Valores fronterizos, diría yo, pero no considerados óptimos o ideales. Intuyo que decir que una señora es más bien barroca sería más fácilmente aceptado.
> Una muy admirada amiga, amor secreto adolescente, me dijo 'Todos los hombres lleváis una gordita en el fondo del corazón'. Es altamente inverosímil que hubiera dicho que llevamos una jamona.
> Otra cosa es decir que una mujer está jamón, en versión barriobajera que una hembra está jamón. Eso puede ser un _casus belli_.



¿Una mujer barroca? Ummm, se me escapa el concepto.


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> ¿Una mujer barroca? Ummm, se me escapa el concepto.


Rellenita, rotunda, opulenta, de pechos generosos, llena de redondeces.
Algo así.
_


----------



## Colchonero

Vampiro said:


> Rellenita, rotunda, opulenta, de pechos generosos, llena de redondeces.
> Algo así.
> _



No sé, no sé... Una cosa es una mujer barroca y otra una mujer del barroco. Una mujer barroca me suena a _muy construida_, lo que por aquí se diría muy _maqueada_, usando un término de argot.


----------



## jorgema

Pues no sé si seguirá empleándose, pero en mi juventud _jamona _era bastante común, en el sentido de una mujer mayor y de buenas carnes, y que todavía estaba de buen ver. No se nos habría ocurrido decirselo a una chica joven, tal vez porque queda la idea de que el jamón no es carne fresca. Tampoco es que fuera un piropo halagador, era palabra para comentarios entre la patota, la pandilla, pero que nos cuidábamos de expresar en voz alta frente a la fémina en cuestión.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Colchonero said:


> No sé, no sé... Una cosa es una mujer barroca y otra una mujer del barroco. Una mujer barroca me suena a _muy construida_, lo que por aquí se diría muy _maqueada_, usando un término de argot.



Llamaría _barrocas _a Catherine Zeta-Jones, a Sarah Ferguson y, en camino de serlo, como ya se ha dicho a Pe +. Pero no a E. Salgado o Jane Fonda, _manieristas_, ni a Glenn Close, _gótica rayonnant_ o M.T. de la Vega, _gótica flamígera_. 
Los estilos artísticos, me inclino a decir, no guardan paralelismo con el jamón, que es un arte por si mismo.


----------



## Vampiro

“De belleza barroca” es lo que yo quería decir.
Es que no me tienen paciencia.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Hace unos días se abrió un hilo, muy participado, sobre las mujeres otoñales, que me ha recordado una palabra, que creo está en desuso, para las mujeres otoñales o al menos algunas de ellas. Se trata de 'jamona', que el DRAE define, en uso coloquial, como "Dicho de una mujer: Que ha pasado de la juventud, especialmente cuando es gruesa".
> Como digo, creo que está en desuso y no tengo intención de revivirla, pues percibo que no es un término muy halagador. Mis preguntas son: ¿Efectivamente está en desuso? ¿Se utiliza o ha utilizado en algún otro país hispano parlante, además de Puerto Rico, que menciona el DRAE?.



Por aquí un jamono o una jamona es un hombre o una mujer obesa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Jamona, nones, pero jamonuda, sí. Que hay de donde agarrarse. Y como dice Vampiro, jamás una lisonja, por más que a muchos nos guste con locura el jamón.


----------



## oa2169

Por acá jamona tiene relación directa con la edad de la mujer. Una mujer jamona es una mujer pasadita de años o una mujer que aparenta muchos años aunque no los tenga.

Cosa curiosa: por acá no hay hombres jamones, es decir, este término no aplica para los hombres.

Besos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Jamona, nones, pero jamonuda, sí. Que hay de donde agarrarse. Y como dice Vampiro, jamás una lisonja, por más que a muchos nos guste con locura el jamón.


Sin que falte a quien le gusten con locura las jamonas.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Sin que falte a quien le gusten con locura las jamonas.


Pero eso siempre (que se dice) ¿no?
Siempre me ha parecido que cuando se llama jamona a alguien se hace con ganas de hincarle el diente.


----------



## Colchonero

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Pero eso siempre (que se dice) ¿no?
> Siempre me ha parecido que cuando se llama jamona a alguien se hace con ganas de hincarle el diente.



Exacto, por eso dije antes que, sin ser exactamente un elogio, tampoco es un insulto. Algo de apreciativo tiene, pese a su tufo machista.


----------



## Birke

> _Insultante_ como suele ser todo lo que el albañil (por decir algo) le grita, amparado por el grupo y la distancia del andamio, a la mujer que pasa.


Cuando dije ayer _insultante,_ así y en cursiva, me refería a que no es la palabra en sí lo que le puede parecer insultante a la destinataria, sino el que se profiera en determinadas circunstancias.
Es el tipo de _piropo_ que un hombre no dice de una mujer delante de otro hombre si éste la considera _algo suyo_ (hermana, madre, novia). Eso es lo machista y lo insultante: que, de cacería, se dice a la mujer lo que se callaría en presencia de un hombre a quien le importa ella, o su honra si nos ponemos en plan comedia del Siglo de Oro.  Se calla por respeto al hombre, y ese respeto falta ante la propia mujer.


----------



## manicha

Coincido con otros foreros. En el español peninsular que yo conozco, jamona quiera decir más o menos lo mismo que maciza, o exuberante. Nada que ver con la edad, más bien con las formas generosas y curvilineas. Sólo que jamona no es una palabra para decir como piropo, sino más bien en conversación de tíos: "Mira esa, qué jamona".


----------



## A n a

manicha said:


> Coincido con otros foreros. En el español peninsular que yo conozco, jamona quiera decir más o menos lo mismo que maciza, o exuberante. Nada que ver con la edad, más bien con las formas generosas y curvilineas. Sólo que jamona no es una palabra para decir como piropo, sino más bien en conversación de tíos: "Mira esa, qué jamona".



Opino igual.



oa2169 said:


> Cosa curiosa: por acá no hay hombres jamones, es decir, este término no aplica para los hombres.
> 
> Besos.



No, a ellos se les llama gorrinos.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

manicha said:


> Coincido con otros foreros. En el español peninsular que yo conozco, jamona quiera decir más o menos lo mismo que maciza, o exuberante. Nada que ver con la edad, más bien con las formas generosas y curvilineas. Sólo que jamona no es una palabra para decir como piropo, sino más bien en conversación de tíos: "Mira esa, qué jamona".


Y yo también coincido, concuerdo y hasta confieso  haberla utilizado con este sentido alguna vez...



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Decir que un mujer es una jamona no es laudatorio


 Por decir, y volviendo al hilo de si el uso existe o no, el que yo conozco es de *estar*, no *ser* jamona. Quizás como lo de ser o estar orgulloso/a.
Y en cualquier caso es más laudatorio, supongo, opinar de una mujer con carnes abundantes pero no por ello menos apetecibles con este término, que aplicarle apelativos mucho menos cariñosos como vaca, foca o ballena -palabras que sospecho no son patrimonio exclusivo de los hombres para referirse a algunas mujeres-.

Y por buscarle un antónimo, se me ocurre *mojama*, que implicaría normalmente una muy larga vida sin haber conocido el sobrepeso, aplicado por igual a hombres o mujeres, y en donde no habría abundancia de carne (ni incluso "apetecibilidad") precisamente. Aunque si la hay de títulos, palacios y/o dinero, no supondría un impedimento para encontrar pareja...


----------



## Ibermanolo

Ishould haveknown said:


> Yo lo he oído siempre refiriéndose a mujeres que no siendo delgadas están de lo más apetecible. Por ejemplo, Beyoncé.



Para mí también quiero decir eso, maciza, jamona, que está hermosota y de buen ver con unos kilillos de más. También se dice en mi pueblo que a partir de cierta edad o te ajamonas (te pones regordete) o te amojamas (te quedas seco, chupado).


----------

